# White co.?



## GONoob (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm looking to buy some property here. Don't see any reports for this area. Is it that bad?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 16, 2019)

I live in white county. It's not really know for big deer. If you want to just deer hunt you should have a decent opportunity for a deer depending on where you wind up. If I remember right about 1/3 the county is national forest.


----------



## GONoob (Dec 17, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I live in white county. It's not really know for big deer. If you want to just deer hunt you should have a decent opportunity for a deer depending on where you wind up. If I remember right about 1/3 the county is national forest.



Thanks for your reply. Hunting isnt the top priority but would be nice to if I could. I do see deer tracks on the property so thats a good sign!


----------

